# New to Cichlids....



## Loustank (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi. I currently have a tank set up, and am looking at the possibility of getting another. Specifically to house a couple cichlids. I know they are better off in numbers as opposed to being alone...but curious if any can live comfortably in 20 gallons and if so, which species and how many? I haven't purchased a second tank yet, but am trying to stay with something a bit smaller (I'd love a large tank, but unfortunately my partner isn't as crazy about having a house full of tanks as I am haha).


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

In a 20 gallon you could have a couple of Kribensis Pelvicachromis pulcher (Kribensis) — Seriously Fish or some of the shell dwellers from Lake Tang Shell Dweller Basics these fairy cichlids are prolific breeders but show amazing group care in raising young Neolamprologus brichardi


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a pair of kribs in my 20. Interesting fish, very pretty when breeding. You could also go with south american dwarf cichlids like apistos or rams.

I wouldn't try any rift lake cichlids with the exception of the tangs mentioned above.


----------

